# If youre not feeling 100% well, don't go cycling!



## onlineamiga (24 Aug 2011)

So on Sunday I had a 130km (81 mile) ride planned with a friend. First ride with him actually, and was taking him up to a town called Gaucin in Andalucia where I live.

The day before I had started feeling a bit "off". You know how it is: You're alright, but feel like youre probably coming down with something. I didnt have the best of nights, and was 50/50 about postponing the trip.

The route is pretty flat for the first 40km until you hit the mountains where a towering 650 meter climb over 10km stands in the way of getting to the pictureseque andalucian village of Gaucin at the top. The plan was then to cycling out of there down into a valley and a further 400m climb to the next town of Casares which then brings you back to the coast, and then back down the coast to where I live.

So I headed off, and everything was fine. Then I hit the big big climb. And wow i started to find it harder than I have ever done before. I've pulled a fully loaded bike up this climb without too much trouble. But this day, wow I could not get my breath at all. The sun was dazzling, i was shaking, i was struggling. 500 meters at a time and i was having to stop, have breaks, drink lots of water etc. I was like "what the hell? This hill is beating me! Its never beat me before!!" I was mad at myself. My friend had cycled off. I always said to him to do climbs at your own pace. He was on a mountain bike and had lower gears and fared better. I'm left dragging behind barely able to move. I expected him at the top sitting in a bar waiting for me for hours.

Eventually I forced myself up that hill. Somehow I made it. What seemed like hours, and after plenty of blood sweat and tears I was there! Conquered it! 

We got some food, and had some drinks. But I wasnt recovering from the ordeal. I was getting worse and worse. Ended up throwing up in the toilets twice. Then eventually we headed off. I decided to back track the way we came rather than head into the valley, as there was no way I could deal with another climb. He had decided to do the same.

As I'm cycling out of town. I threw up big time outside of a petrol station. I was not well what so ever. Dizzy, shaking and was sitting 40km from home in the baking heat. My stomach was absolutely churning and leaving me unable to function. I felt like, I was going to, and almost blacked out. 

For the first time ever. I had to phone a friend to come and pick me up in the car as there was no way I could stomach the whole ride back... I did however, manage to roll the whole 10km back down the mountain (which is always fun!). Then cycled to the next town (Jimena) threw up again and then got picked up.

I seriously can't thank my friend enough for coming and saving me!!! This is not a biking experience I'd want to repeat ever. I've felt energyless and urghhh at the side of the road before. But this was something else! 


Few things learned:


1. Dont go cycling up mountains in 35c heat when youre running a high fever!

2. Despite your body telling you no no no no no to the above, dont just think sod it and go for it anyway. (I'm too stubborn!)

3. If going for a long ride. Do have someone on standby who has a car just in case you do fall ill on the bike or have an accident. Keep their number written down on a piece of paper in case you loose your mobile or battery goes flat.


----------



## User16625 (24 Aug 2011)

Thats one lesson I will never need to learn. If I feel like crap, its bed time for the day! Unless its a hangover, they tend to get better as the day goes on.


----------



## lesley_x (26 Aug 2011)

Oh dear! Sounds horrific. Hope you feel better soon


----------

